# virtualbox problem, after 7.2-> 8.0 upgrade



## routers (Dec 1, 2009)

```
uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     [email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


*virtualbox install problem ;* pls help me..



```
kmk[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902'
kmk[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902'
kmk[2]: *** Exiting with status 2
kmk[1]: *** [pass_libraries_this] Error 2
kmk[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902'
kmk: *** [pass_libraries_order] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox.
```


----------



## routers (Dec 1, 2009)

problem solved..


```
pkg_add -r virtualbox
```


----------

